# Steel is 10 today!



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Today is Steel's 10th birthday. We adopted him 2 years ago. He is the best Sibe we've had. I can't believe how well behaved he is considering he was working dog. He had an early birthday dinner last week of lobster. I made him pizza for lunch today.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Pretty boy! Give him a kiss for me. 

Powell


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ooooohhhh, Steel!!!!!!!







Happy Birthday, handsome Hunka Hunka luuuuuv!! Joanne, he looks truly gorgeous! Are both his eyes blue? What a stunning boy! 10 looks fabuluous on him! You take such great care of your fur-buddies, Joanne! Steel, we wish you the best B day ever!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Steel! He is so handsome and has Paul Newman eyes!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Happy Birthday Day Steel! He really is gorgeous!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy birthday, handsome boy.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I







Steel.









And lobster?!?!?!? CAn I come to your house for my birthday?


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I hope you get lots of goodies!!!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Steel says thank you for all the compliments!

Patti, yes two beautiful blue eyes.

He got the best birthday gift tonight. I got an email from his original mom! She sent pictures too. I cried because I know she still loves him and it must have been really hard to let him go.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a handsome hunk of a Husky. Happy 10th, Steel!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday Steel (sorry that I keep spelling your name with an extra *e* too!)


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Steel says his Auntie Lisa can put as many "e"s in his name as she wants!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

For Steeeeeleeee


----------

